# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 15-10-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 01-10-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Shqiperia dhe Anglia mareveshje per riatdhesim te emigranteve" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25327

Titulli: "Lorca" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25326

Titulli: "Fjalor Latinisht-Shqip" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25324

Titulli: "Vuajtja e Shqiptarit dhe Folklori" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25319

Titulli: "Stacioni Radiofonik,me I Preferuar I Juaji......!" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25317

Titulli: "Shqiptari i dhuron Ferrarit skulpturën e Kalit simbol" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25312

Titulli: "T-Shirt, çanta etj., me motive shqiptare" (postuar 15-10-2003 nga skajkingdom)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25311

Titulli: "Luan Rama+Ambasadori anglez  firmosin marrveshjen qe kthen shqiptaret nga Anglija" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga desada-UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25299

Titulli: "Banesat e yjeve" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25298

Titulli: "Ju lutem përcilleni këtë mesazh" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga berati81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25297

Titulli: "A duhet mesuar arti ne shkolle?" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga Young_hacker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25291

Titulli: "Perse?" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25289

Titulli: "Poema nga nje moter e krishtere." (postuar 14-10-2003 nga liveintwoplaces)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25287

Titulli: "Lejohet të postosh në gjuhë të huaj?" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga IAKS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25281

Titulli: "shqiperia c'eshte c'ka qene e c'do behet" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga juliano1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25274

Titulli: "Haxhi Dhe Umra" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25271

Titulli: "Kush e udheheq njeriun zemra apo mendja" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga KOMFORT LUX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25267

Titulli: "Analistët mbi zgjedhjet lokale 2003" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga NIL)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25266

Titulli: "Komente të anëtarëve mbi zgjedhjet lokale" (postuar 14-10-2003 nga Der Albaner)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25278

Titulli: "Problem impotence apo jo?" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Korcarebabe)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25259

Titulli: "Memories...." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25254

Titulli: "A duhet të shkarkohet Nexhat Daçi nga posti i kryetarit?" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25251

Titulli: "Përshëndetje të gjithëve!" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Naldi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25250

Titulli: "A është Ibrahim Rugova Esat Pashë Toptani i dytë?!" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga kosovarja18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25247

Titulli: "Bir, italian i nënës..." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25243

Titulli: "Vargje dhe Kenge Popullore" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25242

Titulli: "A t'u them një sekret?!..." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25239

Titulli: "Prane oxhakut" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25237

Titulli: "Ja kush  Gjykata Shqiptare!!!" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25235

Titulli: "Lufta Tjeter" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25234

Titulli: "Shumaker, &quot;ylli&quot; me 6 cepa" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25230

Titulli: "Shqiperi-Kosove, bllokohet tregtia e lire" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25229

Titulli: "Dashuria e madhe te merzit?" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25228

Titulli: "pse..." (postuar 13-10-2003 nga blerin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25227

Titulli: "Lajme kompiuterike" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25226

Titulli: "Citate te shkrimtareve te medhenj ne vite" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Simpatikja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25225

Titulli: "C'mon Girls" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga vullnet_a)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25219

Titulli: "Gjeneral Tellini, i vrare nga greket se mbrojti kufijte shqiptare" (postuar 13-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25218

Titulli: "Ja edhe Gerti!" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga AlbRoma)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25217

Titulli: "Shtypi perëndimor mbi zgjedhjet lokale në Shqipëri" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25216

Titulli: "Pse vetem ne shqiperi njerezit u konvertuan nga te krishtere....." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Manulaki)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25214

Titulli: "Cili lider shqiptar është më i popullarizuar?" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25213

Titulli: "Oh sa e dua Shkupin" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga babadimri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25212

Titulli: "Largimi i trurit" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25210

Titulli: "Ja dhe prezantimi im" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga ENERJOLA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25209

Titulli: "Jam Mr. Right çupa!..." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Mr_Right)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25204

Titulli: "Dituria" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25202

Titulli: "Kampionati Boteror i Futbollit per Femra..." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25199

Titulli: "Fillimet e Kinematografisë Shqiptare" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Fiori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25198

Titulli: "Me mbyllen ne psikiatri se nuk votova" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25197

Titulli: "Ambasada angleze tirane" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25195

Titulli: "Gjuha huaj, sa e mirë..." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Skerdi Sika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25194

Titulli: "&quot;Klandestin&quot; apo ikanak?" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Skerdi Sika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25190

Titulli: "Keni pas ndonje pasoj nga chati?" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Mr_Right)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25189

Titulli: "sondash" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga LORI84)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25188

Titulli: "Manipulimet e zgjedhjeve!" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25185

Titulli: "Të rejat e fundit nga zgjedhjet lokale" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga kajsia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25184

Titulli: "Gjermania...tifozat e DFB." (postuar 12-10-2003 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25182

Titulli: "Emacs" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25181

Titulli: "Provim për rrjetin kompjuterik (networking)" (postuar 12-10-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25180

Titulli: "Jackass - The Movie" (postuar 11-10-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25174

Titulli: "Dua një avantar të  bukur" (postuar 11-10-2003 nga &quot;KINGU-1&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25172

Titulli: "Mos mooosss u rrit kaq shpejt." (postuar 11-10-2003 nga invisible girl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25170

Titulli: "Nënë Tereza dhe veprimtaria e saj" (postuar 11-10-2003 nga purple mermaid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25169

Titulli: "Per te gjithe ata qe kerkojne kenge Shqip" (postuar 11-10-2003 nga daniela2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25164

Titulli: "Zeri i Amerikes dhe Debati Nano-Berisha." (postuar 11-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25161

Titulli: "Dikur........" (postuar 11-10-2003 nga kajsia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25158

Titulli: "Portugali - Shqiperi" (postuar 11-10-2003 nga SUPERSTAR_N1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25157

Titulli: "Zan Çaushi bën fushatë për PS-në" (postuar 11-10-2003 nga Cjapi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25156

Titulli: "Stolen Heart." (postuar 10-10-2003 nga serenata)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25144

Titulli: "Ndalohet libri shqip te hyjë nga Shqiperia në Maqedoni" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga As^Dibrane)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25142

Titulli: "Hamas, organizate terroriste apo luftetare te lirise?" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25141

Titulli: "I miri, i keqi dhe i shëmtuari - Hollbruk&amp;Kushner" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25139

Titulli: "Shikojeni kete material dhe gjykojeni vete!!!" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Gege Toska)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25138

Titulli: "Kush ishte Petrit Ame?" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25137

Titulli: "Skenar filmi!" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga nikas)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25135

Titulli: "Konica: Nevoja e shkrirjes së dialekteve të shqipes" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25134

Titulli: "Ndjenja..." (postuar 10-10-2003 nga blerin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25133

Titulli: "Dashuri e perjeteshme." (postuar 10-10-2003 nga blerin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25131

Titulli: "Prifti: PS po blen zgjedhjet" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25130

Titulli: "Shpirt i trazuar" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Shiu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25128

Titulli: "Perse flamuri shqipetar ka nje shqiponje me dy koke?" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25127

Titulli: "Ç'të bëj shoqja ime?" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga lushnjare_embel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25126

Titulli: "Ç'të bëj shoqja ime?" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga lushnjare_embel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25201

Titulli: "Largimi i shqiptareve nga Shqiperia" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25125

Titulli: "Ia vuri kufirin tek thana/Ja vuni kufinin ke thana." (postuar 10-10-2003 nga pyetesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25123

Titulli: "Poezia suedeze në përkthim shqip" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25122

Titulli: "Dark&amp;Blue(koncertet ne Londer)" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga dimegeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25121

Titulli: "Arkeologji: Zbulohet nje sinagoge ne Sarande" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25120

Titulli: "ToMoRri" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Don Zhuan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25119

Titulli: "Cfare gjuhe flisni ne shtepite tuaja?" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25118

Titulli: "Sigurimet e detyrueshme, çelësi për rritjen e tregut" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25117

Titulli: "kerkoj te blej !!!!!!" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga CHAKALLI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25116

Titulli: "Për Shqiptarët e Kosovës" (postuar 10-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25112

Titulli: "Që të kesh fat.." (postuar 10-10-2003 nga StterollA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25107

Titulli: "Erdha edhe une me ju." (postuar 09-10-2003 nga konti monte)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25102

Titulli: "1 me 1" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25099

Titulli: "Racizëm me studentët e huaj në Padova" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga shkodrani108)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25096

Titulli: "Shwarzenegger -guvernatori i ri i Californias" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga Larsus)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25095

Titulli: "Brigeli deri ne Gjermani 2006, &amp; Portugali-Shqiperi me 11 Tetor" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga ardi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25094

Titulli: "Klani shqiptar Per Counter Strike" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga Amarildo_18)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25090

Titulli: "Parate dhe Nderi" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga &quot;KINGU-1&quot :shkelje syri: 
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25084

Titulli: "Prerja e re 20 dollare" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25083

Titulli: "Ja dhe një qapkëne më shumë në forum" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga QAPKENJA)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25076

Titulli: "Popull rrini mos flisni...mjere ju" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga kundraRRYMES)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25073

Titulli: "Gliko (Liko  :buzeqeshje:  )" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga ^VJOSA^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25070

Titulli: "Matura e matematikes 1997 UT Tirane" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga nordiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25069

Titulli: "E thërrasim Nanon në një kafe, me gjithë stafin e SHISH-it" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga skajkingdom)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25066

Titulli: "Hesht... hesht...dikush po troket...!!!" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga Stentori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25064

Titulli: "Ku calon Ekonomia Shqiptare" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25063

Titulli: "Ambasada shqiptare ne Uk" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga bunny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25062

Titulli: "Islami dhe kontaktet etij me popullit e ballkanit" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25060

Titulli: "Klubi i Skuadres se Teutes" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga Bledari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25059

Titulli: "Apollonia" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga rolua)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25058

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në kronikën e zezë në Itali" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25057

Titulli: "Islami ne trojet iliro-shqiptare gjate shekujve" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25055

Titulli: "Mania e shqiptarëve për të vdekur për Perandoritë e huaja" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga Azhubuam_Haani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25052

Titulli: "Mirëserdhe në botën time." (postuar 09-10-2003 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25051

Titulli: "E dua Floridën, por më shumë mall kam për Kallmetin e vendlindjes" (postuar 09-10-2003 nga Kallmeti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25050

Titulli: "Erdhi edhe Elb_Chick" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga eLb_ChiCk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25044

Titulli: "Renditja (sort) e listave zinxhirore" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25043

Titulli: "Pse Rugova (s')ben te kritikohet?" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25040

Titulli: "Pse Rugova (s')ben te kritikohet?" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25086

Titulli: "Degjoni Thirrjen Islame me kete prog. Interesant..." (postuar 08-10-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25037

Titulli: "Islami në Shqipëri u hap me dhunë apo?..." (postuar 08-10-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25031

Titulli: "Paraqitja e gruas dhe rëndësia e saj në kulturat e ndryshme" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25029

Titulli: "Çka po ndodh në Pakistan?" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga iliria e para)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25027

Titulli: "Jam Endi nga Elbasani" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga BLACK_KNIGHT)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25022

Titulli: "Europa e re po Afrohet." (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25021

Titulli: "E ardhmja e  te rinjeve shqiptare" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga marela)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25018

Titulli: "Elbasanllinj kudo që jeni, pa ejani ta marrim vesh..." (postuar 08-10-2003 nga kajsia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25017

Titulli: "Forca Inter" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga recoba)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25015

Titulli: "~!~Studentet Shqiptar ne UK~!~" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Pyes_Lotin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25014

Titulli: "Te Flasim Ne Telefon Pa Paguar Asnje Lek" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Vito Corleone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25011

Titulli: "~!Shoqeria Shqipetare ne Angli!~" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Pyes_Lotin)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25010

Titulli: "Kam frikë!" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25008

Titulli: "POEZI (ndryshe)" (postuar 08-10-2003 nga Llapjani2)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25006

Titulli: "Dinastia (Sezoni i Ri)" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25003

Titulli: "Retush" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Sokoli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25001

Titulli: "Rikthehen reshjet, përmbyten 110 shtëpi!!" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25000

Titulli: "Shqiptarët në kolegj si studenta internacional" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga HootieX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24999

Titulli: "Kush nga keta kengetare u pelqen me shume?" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24998

Titulli: "Si e kuptoni Jetën?" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Ari-Intimidator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24995

Titulli: "Interes në rritje për investime!!" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24992

Titulli: "Bashkëvuajtëse" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga michelle 80)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24991

Titulli: "Prezantimi im" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga ajris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24989

Titulli: "Thelbi..." (postuar 07-10-2003 nga dikeafajtore)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24988

Titulli: "Gjuha juaj, sa e mirë!" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24985

Titulli: "Ku mund te gje BORLAND PASCAL" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Young_hacker)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24984

Titulli: "Cili nga ju mund te me ndihmoj duke derguar foto nga artizanati vendas apo i huaj" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24982

Titulli: "Cili nga ju mund te paraqese punime artizanati" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga pekomeri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24981

Titulli: "Ferri" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Matrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24980

Titulli: "Besimi, Bindja, dhe Akti" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24974

Titulli: "Kishe apo Xhami ?... 28 Nentori" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24971

Titulli: "Pak për mua, më shumë për ju" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Vala_79)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24967

Titulli: "Ti dhe djersët e mia" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Dea_a)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24964

Titulli: "Kadri Roshi në gjendje të vështirë shëndetësore" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24963

Titulli: "Sensacionnnnnn" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Vala_79)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24962

Titulli: "Kepucet kete vit" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Enola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24961

Titulli: "Mos e vrisni Shkodrën time!" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga ben-shkodrani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24960

Titulli: "&quot;Rrofte Amerika&quot;!" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24958

Titulli: "Si ftillohet ekzistenca e së keqes?" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Skerdi Sika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24957

Titulli: "Okazion" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Damiano)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24956

Titulli: "Politika greke per helenizimin e trojeve shqiptare" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24954

Titulli: "Fan Stilian Noli jeta dhe vepra e eruditit te madh shqiptar." (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Julius)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24953

Titulli: "BIOGRAFIA...a duhet te aplikohet perseri?!" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga kundraRRYMES)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24952

Titulli: "NYT: Kosova ofron trupa paqeruajtese, Washingtoni refuzon" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24949

Titulli: "Ja dhe prezantimi im" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga ERI_69)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24946

Titulli: "Morini, nje pike e re doganore per Shqiperi-Kosove" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24944

Titulli: "Pse u dyshua për ndeshjet e shitura" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24943

Titulli: "6 vjetori i 1 Tetorit dhe Albin Kurti" (postuar 07-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24941

Titulli: "Eni nga Tirana!" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga Eni_Gambeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24931

Titulli: "Kush nga ju jeton në Orlando (FL)?" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga panbruk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24930

Titulli: "dhoma #myslimanet" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga HoW)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24929

Titulli: "Pashaportat e reja shqiptare" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga metagent)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24928

Titulli: "Shekulli i XX,rraca ariane,ebrejt...." (postuar 06-10-2003 nga leci)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24926

Titulli: "Po, po babush" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga deep_blue)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24922

Titulli: "Embargo dhe saksione kunder muslimaneve dhe ne forum" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga useid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24921

Titulli: "Elbasanllijt ne bote." (postuar 06-10-2003 nga julian72)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24916

Titulli: "Armembajtje E Ligjeshme Ne Shqiperi?" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga Manciste)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24915

Titulli: "Ja dhe një anetare tjetër" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga DORINA_17)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24913

Titulli: "Përse Islami është feja e vetme e vërtetë" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24910

Titulli: "Argumentet që flasin se vetëm Islami është rrugë e Zotit" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga nusret)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24909

Titulli: "Tungjat'jeta të gjithëve" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga nordiku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24905

Titulli: "Dokle, i perfolur si minister i jashtem" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24902

Titulli: "Zgjedhjet vendore 2003 ne Shqiperi" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24899

Titulli: "Terroristat sllavomaq. probleme librit shqip në Qafë Thanë" (postuar 06-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24898

Titulli: "Prezantohem, quhem Artan" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga DJTAN)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24894

Titulli: "Moderator i ri" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga edspace)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24890

Titulli: "In memoriam Prof.Dr. Jup Kastrati" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24881

Titulli: "Mirë se ju gjeta!" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga BOY_UK)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24875

Titulli: "Kurani eshte liber per te gjallet apo....?" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga INDRITI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24870

Titulli: "Bileta me çmime të lira për në Shqipëri" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga metagent)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24868

Titulli: "a di ndonje pak acces" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga E_dyta_A_lice)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24867

Titulli: "Mark Kola" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga rakku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24866

Titulli: "Partizoni - Tirona   3:1" (postuar 05-10-2003 nga dordi1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24861

Titulli: "Prezantimi im MICH" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga MICH)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24859

Titulli: "Alqi Boshnjaku" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24853

Titulli: "Qypa Balte E Qerpiçe" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga D D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24852

Titulli: "Gjenerata e re Shqiptare hap shkollë shqipe në NY" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24850

Titulli: "KKSHA letër partive shqiptare në MZ" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24849

Titulli: "Çështja Kombëtare?!..." (postuar 04-10-2003 nga traveller228)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24846

Titulli: "Përshëndetje" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga TooGood)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24845

Titulli: "Kontributi i revistës &quot;Albania&quot; të Faik Konicës për  pasurimin e fjalorit të shqipes" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga Ullmar Qvick)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24843

Titulli: "Rraca e vërtetë e Shqiptarit!" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga WOLF POWER)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24842

Titulli: "Cilet nga keta aktor keni me shume qejf?" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24837

Titulli: "per fansat e AMD, poshte super ekspensive G5" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24831

Titulli: "A ka monopole në letërsinë shqipe?" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga Free)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24830

Titulli: "Beratasit" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga werewolf)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24829

Titulli: "Kush jeton momentalisht ne shqiperi?" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga Elti...)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24828

Titulli: "Deputeti i &quot;humbur&quot;" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24826

Titulli: "Përshëndetje" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga Ardianë Shala)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24825

Titulli: "Përshëndentje të gjithve!" (postuar 04-10-2003 nga Genti^Itali)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24824

Titulli: "Prezantimi im ..." (postuar 04-10-2003 nga vesa78)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24823

Titulli: "Bibla, të krishterët dhe parajsa" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24819

Titulli: "Filozofet qe na lane mbresa..." (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24817

Titulli: "Kisha dhe i krishteri." (postuar 03-10-2003 nga deshmuesi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24816

Titulli: "Teorite &amp; Arsyet e Civilizimit" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Leila)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24815

Titulli: "(Rozafa)  Historia  SHkodres" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Shkodra_Jone)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24814

Titulli: "Te behesh nene ne nje moshe kaq te re.." (postuar 03-10-2003 nga YllBote)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24812

Titulli: "Lamtumira e fundit.  samer" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24805

Titulli: "Quhem Ina, jam 18 vjeç..." (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Korcarkeee)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24803

Titulli: "Homoseksualiteti" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Psikostudenti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24801

Titulli: "Fragmente Nga Mitologjia Shqiptare" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24797

Titulli: "A Është Takuar Lasgushi Me Diktatorin" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24796

Titulli: "Naimi, profeti i letersise shqiptare" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24792

Titulli: "Një Studim I Rëndësishëm Për Gjuhësinë E Tekstit" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24791

Titulli: "Gjuha - Kjo E Panjohur" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24788

Titulli: "Shqiptaret ne NY, SHBA" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24787

Titulli: "Heraldika Shqiptare" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24785

Titulli: "Numizmatika Nuk Është Vetëm Histori, Por Edhe Art" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24782

Titulli: "Shqipëria Më 1914" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24781

Titulli: "Sot po prezantohem dhe unë" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24777

Titulli: "Cfarë laptop të ble?" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24776

Titulli: "15 minuta me e rritur" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga dimegeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24775

Titulli: "Jezusi do te kthehet ne toke" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Norça.li)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24774

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Bambi" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga BaMbI^cHiCk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24772

Titulli: "A e dinit se nje nga mbishkrimet me te lashta te Europes FLET SHQIP?" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Captain Albania)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24770

Titulli: "Ku E Kam Pranverën" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24768

Titulli: "Ditar i dashur!" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga Skerdi Sika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24765

Titulli: "Elton Deda: Vajza e Kokëdhimës nuk e meritonte çmimin" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga lis)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24761

Titulli: "Nobelistet e Letersise" (postuar 03-10-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24758

Titulli: "Una canzone per te." (postuar 02-10-2003 nga bayern)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24757

Titulli: "18 vjet burg skafisteve te tragjedise" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24755

Titulli: "A është dueli elektoral mes Rames dhe Ngjeles i kulturuar?" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24754

Titulli: "Puthja" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24748

Titulli: "AMC dhe Vodafone hajdutet me te medhenj te popullit shqiptar" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Vinny_T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24737

Titulli: "Mashtrimet serbe mbi historinë e Kosovës" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga ALBA_D)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24736

Titulli: "Më tepër një intelektual sesa një shkencëtar" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24735

Titulli: "Mendime mbi forumin e kuzhines!" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga kubla khan)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24734

Titulli: "Ore ca halli keni qe e keni mbyllur temen time?" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24733

Titulli: "A mundet dikush te me ndihmoje ju lutem" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga shqiptari02)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24731

Titulli: "poezi nga samer" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga samer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24719

Titulli: "Fjale te urta popullore - Humor cop-cop...." (postuar 02-10-2003 nga mercedes2003)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24716

Titulli: "ProblemaPolitika Shqiptare!" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga saimiri-uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24715

Titulli: "Mashtrimet serbe mbi historinë e Kosovës" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Asteroid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24714

Titulli: "Misioni i pamundur i Xhoana Nanos" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24710

Titulli: "Leter Blendi Fevziut te Klan TV." (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24706

Titulli: "Cfare duan te thone Katoliket me &quot;imzot&quot;?" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Kryeplaku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24705

Titulli: "Punime Seminarike Nga Studentet Per Gjuhen  Shqipe" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24704

Titulli: "Ditari i ndjenjave..." (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Hekurani1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24702

Titulli: "Ku te gjej pjesë për instrumente muzikore?" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga kajsia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24701

Titulli: "Shqipja, dega e pare e gjuheve indo-europiane" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24698

Titulli: "Shenjtërimi i Nënë Terezës - Gonxhe Bojaxhiut" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24696

Titulli: "Komuniteti Shqiptaro-Amerikan në Çikago anëtar i Drejtorisë së Financave në Çikago" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24695

Titulli: "21000 firma për ribashkimin Dardani-Albani deri tani" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24694

Titulli: "Pa titull" (postuar 02-10-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24693

Titulli: "Poezi nga me te rejat" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Studenti_blu)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24688

Titulli: "Ju përshëndesë" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga arber_gjakova)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24684

Titulli: "Microsoft, thotë se do të mbyllë dhomat bisedore në internet" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Hek)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24682

Titulli: "albanian poetry translated in german" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Ifigjeni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24671

Titulli: "Kush banon neë afërsi të Hamburgut?" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga herzensbrecher)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24669

Titulli: "Shëndet!" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Skerdi Sika)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24664

Titulli: "Domethenia e emertimeve shqiptare e te huaja" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga glaukus 001)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24663

Titulli: "Gjuha shqipe" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga alex vilem)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24662

Titulli: "Një tezë e Selman Rizës për gjuhën letrare shqipe" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24659

Titulli: "Konica: Ca kujtime mbi At Gjeçovin" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24657

Titulli: "Midhat Frashëri - Një Figurë Poliedrike" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24656

Titulli: "Konferenca e Bujanit" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24655

Titulli: "Kujtesa e shqiptarëve në kështjellën sllovake" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24653

Titulli: "Sami Frashëri dhe vepra e pabotuar e tij" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24652

Titulli: "Dialektet regjionale dhe izoglosat" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24651

Titulli: "Dy mbretëritë..." (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24650

Titulli: "Gjetje Rasti E Monedhave Të Dyrrahut Dhe Të Apolonisë" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24649

Titulli: "Vakëfet në Maqedoni" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24646

Titulli: "Kanë thënë për Unionin Shqipëri-Kosovë:" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Hekurani1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24644

Titulli: "Isuf Luzaj" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Veshtrusja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24643

Titulli: "Si te sherohen vrimat ne fytyre?" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga Stentori)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24642

Titulli: "Jeta larg trojeve shqiptare" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga engel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24641

Titulli: "Cilat jane 10 urdherimet e Zotit per Moisiun?" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga vetetima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24637

Titulli: "Xheneti" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24636

Titulli: "Mbeshtetja e Zemres" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga aluando)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24635

Titulli: "Çfarë mund të ndryshojë paketa e re fiskale" (postuar 01-10-2003 nga mariglennora)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24634

Titulli: "A do ta braktisnit njeriun tuaj të dashur në çastet e vështira?" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga kolombi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24624

Titulli: "Moj Shqipëri e mjera Shqipëri" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga vana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24622

Titulli: "You Have Five Minutes to Leave!" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Mjellma)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24621

Titulli: "Ja edhe mua më ra ndërmënd të prezentohem" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga prishtinasi-uk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24620

Titulli: "Bashibozuksia legale shqiptare" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga krokodili_73)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24619

Titulli: "Mafia shqiptare paralajmëron kryeprokurorin" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24618

Titulli: "Ndre Mjeda" (postuar 30-09-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24617

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: pse ku dhe si
 o 'è' (0 vota)
 o 'è' (0 vota)
 o 'è' (0 vota)
 o 'è' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25274

Sondazh: Sondazh i stilit Vienes?
 o 'te jap doreheqje' (8 vota)
 o 'te mos jap doreheqje' (4 vota)
 o 'ti jep llogari Parlamentit' (0 vota)
 o 'se di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25251

Sondazh: A është Ibrahim Rugova Esat Pashë Toptani i dytë?!
 o 'PO' (14 vota)
 o 'JO' (7 vota)
 o 'NUK E DI' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25247

Sondazh: Kush mendoni se do te fitoi ?
 o 'Gjermania' (1 vota)
 o 'Suedia' (0 vota)
 o 'Nuk jam tifoz/e' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25199

Sondazh: Me syze apo pa syze
 o 'me syze' (1 vota)
 o 'pa syze' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=25188

Sondazh: Kush u  ka lene me shume mbresa?
 o 'Grupi Mister' (1 vota)
 o 'Anita Take' (0 vota)
 o 'Eli Fara' (3 vota)
 o 'Soni' (0 vota)
 o 'Ardit Gjebrea' (3 vota)
 o 'Kastriot Tusha' (0 vota)
 o 'Sinan Hoxha' (0 vota)
 o 'Gerta Berati' (1 vota)
 o 'Vace Zela' (2 vota)
 o 'Redon Makashi' (1 vota)
 o 'Anila Mimani' (0 vota)
 o 'Rovena Dilo' (0 vota)
 o 'Te tjere!!!' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24998

Sondazh: Te lejiohet armembajtja ne Shqiperi?
 o 'Po' (1 vota)
 o 'Jo' (5 vota)
 o 'Nuk e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24915

Sondazh: Aktori me i mire?
 o 'Brad Pitt' (7 vota)
 o 'Bruce Willis' (1 vota)
 o 'Cameron Diaz' (3 vota)
 o 'Michelle Pfeiffer' (4 vota)
 o 'Nicole Kidman' (1 vota)
 o 'Pamela Anderson' (0 vota)
 o 'Penelope Cruz' (4 vota)
 o 'Richard Gere' (2 vota)
 o 'Vin Diesel' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24837

Sondazh: Cili filozof ju ka lene mbresa?
 o 'Aristotle' (1 vota)
 o 'Confucius' (1 vota)
 o 'Immanuel Kant' (1 vota)
 o 'Locke, John' (0 vota)
 o 'Machiavelli, Nicolo' (1 vota)
 o 'Marx, Karl' (1 vota)
 o 'Nietzsche, Friedrich' (0 vota)
 o 'Plato' (0 vota)
 o 'Pythagoras' (0 vota)
 o 'Rand, Ayn' (0 vota)
 o 'Santayana, George' (0 vota)
 o 'Sartre, Jean Paul' (0 vota)
 o 'Schopenhauer, Arthur' (0 vota)
 o 'Socrates' (2 vota)
 o 'Sun Tzu' (0 vota)
 o 'Voltaire' (0 vota)
 o 'Leila  :perqeshje: ' (2 vota)
 o 'Tjeter.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24817

Sondazh: Besoj...
 o 'V. GORDON CHILDE' (0 vota)
 o 'ELLSWORTH HUNTINGTON' (0 vota)
 o 'DIFUZIONI' (0 vota)
 o 'ARNOLD J. TOYNBEE' (2 vota)
 o 'DETERMINIZMI' (0 vota)
 o 'Tjeter' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=24815


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

15-10:
 o Denisa-Sy-Zeza (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1410

15-10:
 o Denis Matjani (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1691

15-10:
 o Iliridas (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3314

15-10:
 o idajet - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3874

15-10:
 o Don Zhuan (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4326

15-10:
 o lepurushka (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4394

15-10:
 o Sajda Shkodrane (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5861

15-10:
 o streetracer (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6964

15-10:
 o Europeanboy (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7833

15-10:
 o babygrl320 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9534

15-10:
 o Kercovar (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...o&userid=10561

16-10:
 o trinity - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=480

16-10:
 o alexandri (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=980

16-10:
 o Zgalemi (39) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1809

16-10:
 o deep purple (95) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2808

16-10:
 o Tony2 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3151

16-10:
 o specialisti - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3201

16-10:
 o Male (39) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3901

16-10:
 o lamtumire (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4454

16-10:
 o roni_78 (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5689

16-10:
 o sokol15 (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6075

16-10:
 o Shkodra T - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6382

16-10:
 o edi boy 22 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6503

16-10:
 o neta - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7305
 o KrisTini - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8349

16-10:
 o Luis Shkodra (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8538

16-10:
 o johni (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9163

16-10:
 o MARILENA (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9772

17-10:
 o DAVIDI (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=696
 o lola (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1595


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 01-10-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 248 Anetare te rinj
 o 293 Tema te reja
 o 5,679 Postime te reja
 o 11 Sondazhe te reja

----------

